# Udos Deal



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

@lcpowertools UDOS 51E 5 in 1 Polisher, was £599 NOW £499 with FREE additional handles 🤩









Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk 
📍- Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate, Redan Road, Aldershot, Hampshire, GU12 4SJ
🖥 - Cleanandshiny.co.uk
📞 - 0330 22 33 777
🚚 - Free Fedex UK 3-5 Working Day Delivery Excluding Highlands & Islands on £50+ Orders
🕒 - 3pm DPD Next Working Day/Saturday Delivery Cut Off
🤝 - Trade Discounts Available Upon Application
💳 - Paypal Credit/Pay in 3 Available
🌍 - Worldwide Shipping
🗣 - Tag @cleanandshiny.co.uk #CleanAndShinyUK
#CleanAndShiny #DetailingWorld #Detailing #CarDetailing #CarCare #CarCleaning #OCDClean #DetailingAddicts #PVD #PVDapproved #DetailingSuperstore #DetailingCentral #KeepItCleanKeepItShiny #Aldershot #Hampshire #DetailingUniverse #LCpowertools #UDOS51E


----------

